# Coast to Coast - Vancouver to Halifax



## Lonestar648 (Feb 28, 2018)

I know that departing on the Canadian from Vancouver is the recommended direction, but if one was to go coast to coast, which direction is best to start/end. It seems like the connections are better originating in Halifax going west. What recent experience has anyone had? Is Winter still the better time to travel? I am planning my trip for 2019.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 1, 2018)

It might just be a toss-up. It happens that # 1 leaves Toronto in the middle of the night, or the morning after the night it was supposed to arrive. Same for # 2 arriving. I think it would be best to plan a day in Toronto for that reason, if possible.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 1, 2018)

Going east, I just learned, you have to have a day in Toronto or Montreal due to the scheduled departures of the Canadian and the Ocean, but that is probably good considering the late arrivals of the Canadian into Toronto. Doing Sleeper Plus from Coast to Coast with Business to Montreal in the off season is much less than I expected. In CAD, it is $4600 for two people. So spending a day in Vancouver, Toronto, and Halifax, plus flying time is approximately a week and a half to see Canada coast to coast. I have done Portland, ME to Seattle, and WAS to SFW for the US coast to Coast.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 2, 2018)

When you reach Montreal.....just continue onto Quebec City on a corridor train. If you are a history buff it's a fascinating place and the 'Walled City' with gates and fortifications. Stroll through the narrow cobble-stone streets, have dinner at the castle-like Chateau Frontenac (a former Canadian Pacific Railway Hotel) high on a cliff above the St. Lawrence.....

http://www.fairmont.com/frontenac-quebec/

.....then board the Ocean to Halifax at the suburban Sainte-Foy Station that evening.


----------



## JRR (Mar 2, 2018)

Quebec City is my favorite. A must place to visit for the charm, scenery, unique walled city in North America and the people are friendly too unlike Montreal.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for the tip, This is a great idea. Great pictures you have.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 2, 2018)

Ditto on Quebec City, its my Second favorite Eastern Canadian City after Ottawa.( But Vancouver will always be #1 in all of Canada!!)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 7, 2018)

Vancouver is a great city to visit, though my first trip to the city was three days of dense fog. My friends in Vancouver kept hoping for better weather, well it came the day I departed. Other visits have been great. Last time, I did both Seattle and Vancouver, that was a great week.


----------



## seat38a (Mar 14, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Thanks for the tip, This is a great idea. Great pictures you have.


If your a drinker, and business class is in your budget, I suggest taking business class between Montreal and QC. Pretty much every passenger in business class that day made their money back on the free flowing liquor and wine. The drinks are served in 16 oz cups and the attendants have no issues double or triple pouring if you ask. Oh and you also get fed.





by B H, on Flickr




DSC09912 by B H, on Flickr


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 18, 2018)

Had already thought about BC, these photos are convincing.


----------

